# Shrew Bows by Ron LeClair



## jolo (Apr 8, 2007)

They are fast and quiet.
I´ve had a longbow and a recurve, both 58". I felt they where to short for my 29" and a tad drawlength, but if I had a chance to buy a 60" scout, I would properly go for it.


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 16, 2005)

I've had my hands on a few of Ron's bows and was really impressed with them.


----------



## Ranger (Jan 26, 2003)

I have a Super Shrew Samurai and I cannot say enough good things about it. Smooth, fast, and beautiful. Ron is a great guy to deal with and his Shrew bows are awesome.


----------



## ItchyBro (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a Samuari and several other very nice long bows and the Shrew is almost always the one I grab when I go shoot. I really like the handle forward as it seems to be very forgiving and a pure pleasure to shoot.


----------



## hawk4932 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for your input guys. I am hoping to get over to his shop in the next couple fo weeks. Lucky for me he is only about 20 minutes from where I work. I am really looking forward to meeting him and checking out his bows.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I've only owned one--an old Gary Holmes (bowyer for Shrew several years ago), but shot a few others--not the bow for me. 'Course the only way to know if it will work for you is to try one and see.

Chad


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

I have only handled one and I had to talk myself out of buying it. It felt better in my hand than any other bow I have ever helf, but the 57# @ 28" draw stacked up uncomfortably at my 29.5" draw. If I could find one of the 60" models or one with a lower draw weight, I would get it without hesitation... Anybody know where there is one around???


----------



## Greg Krause (Feb 22, 2006)

I have a super shrew and it is awesome. 49#'[email protected]" and it really zips an arrow. I am now looking to get a 60 or 65# one. One of the best shooting(for me) longbows:darkbeer:


----------



## Greg Krause (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is my Shrew


----------

